# Top 10 Motherboard Hersteller



## NPG (31. Januar 2013)

Asus?
Gigabyte?
MSI?
Biostar?

eh... Top 4 Motherboard Hersteller


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. Januar 2013)

Du hast Asrock vergessen. 

1. Gibts nicht mal 10 ernst zu nehmende Mainboardhersteller
2. Nehmen die sich alle nicht viel. Der eine schwört auf Asus, der andere auf Gigabyte, dem nächsten ist es wurst, aber eigentlich ist es egal welchen Hersteller man nimmt, alle haben gute und nicht so dolle (aber trotzdem brauchbare) Boards im Angebot


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2013)

Auf 10 kommt:
1) Asus
2)Asrock
3)Gigabyte
4)MSI
5)EVGA
6) Intel
7)Biostar
wohl doch nicht


----------



## DrWaikiki (31. Januar 2013)

Ich mag MSI 
Vorallem das BIOS. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Auf 10 kommt:
> 1) Asus
> 2)Asrock
> 3)Gigabyte
> ...


 
8. Elitegroup
9. Zotac
10. Sapphire
dann noch Tyan, Foxcon, Supermicro

Auch hier vermisse ich Text der die Umfrage begründet usw.


----------



## belle (31. Januar 2013)

[x] "ASrock-Schalter-Such" 

Ansonsten wär ich wohl für Asus oder MSi...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

belle schrieb:


> [x] "ASrock-Schalter-Such"
> 
> Ansonsten wär ich wohl für Asus oder MSi...



Drückst du 2 x Asus und  1 x Biostar


----------



## Ceralion (31. Januar 2013)

MSI  hab das msi 870a-g54


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Januar 2013)

Ich mag Asus am liebsten


----------



## Intelfan (31. Januar 2013)

Definitiv Asrock!


----------



## Valanoy (31. Januar 2013)

Asrock !


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich bevorzuge die Gigabyte-Mainboards, obwohl sich das nicht viel nimmt, mit den anderen Herstellern.


----------



## der_knoben (31. Januar 2013)

Der beste ist Gigabyte.
Danach wird wohl aber gleich AsRock kommen.


Da die Umfrage, so wie sie dort steht aber nur 4 Hersteller auflistet, und dabei auch noch den 3. größten Hersteller vergisst, nichts bringt. Werde ich da auch kein Knöpfle drücken.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (31. Januar 2013)

Früher war Asus mal das non plus ultra. aber in letzter zeit ist gigabyte richtig stark!


----------



## AchtBit (1. Februar 2013)

Gigabyte, weil die zwischendrin echt mal die Hammerboards rauslassen. Bsp. das GA-6OXET damit konnte man nen P3 King auf knappe 2ghz scheuchen. Das Board hab ich gebraucht(nur die Platine ohne alles)für 60 Mark bei Ebay gekrallt. Vorher, beim Versuch den King auf nem ASUS cusl2-c, im Standard Takt zu betreiben, hat er die Kontensatoren am VRM in Pop Korn verwandelt. 2. Versuch Asus tusl2-c, Ergebnis max. nach 3min hat sich die Vcore so aufgeschaukelt, dass entweder der Rechner gefreezed hat oder gleich aus ging. Das Gigabyte hat das nicht die Bohne gejuckt, da war die CPU lang am Limit, aber das Board hat nichtmal gezuckt oder ne Spannungserhöhung gewollt. Damals war der FSB noch mit dem PCI Takt gelockt was dann halt alle PCI Geräte gnadenlos übertaktet hat. Mein Cdrom hat den hohen PCI Takt damals nicht eingepackt. Ich muss den DMA Mode auschalten, weil damit nur noch DAtenmüll zustande kam. 

Das war bei mir der Zeitpunkt wo Asus seine Referenzen bei mir verspielt hat.

Na und jetzt mein Board. Das gleich Phenomen. Dem kannst 500mhz raufbrezen, an der wärmsten Stelle ist trotzdem noch unter 50C. Das Ding hab ich etz fast 7 Jahre und davon liefs vielleicht 1 Jahr im Standard Takt.

Biostar, weis nicht. Hat ich noch nie aber nachdem was ich drüber gehört hab, ist eher sowas wie Durchschnittskost. Kein Fehler in allen Teilen - Produkte aber auch keine herrausragenden Produkte. 

MSI vergiss bloss den Schrott. MalfunctionScrapsInoperable.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Februar 2013)

Definitiv *ASROCK *(die zweite)


----------



## Westcoast (1. Februar 2013)

ich stimme ganz klar für Gigabyte, hatte nie probleme und die boards laufen sehr stabil.


----------



## Freeze82 (1. Februar 2013)

Meine Top 5
1.ASRock(P/L Top und optisch auch sehr schick)
2.EVGA(Teuer aber sehr geile Boards)
3.Gigabyte(P/L ist okay optisch für mich weniger ansprechend)
4.MSI(P/L ist auch hier okay,Optik ist nicht so meins... mag kein blau und Patronenhülsen gehören in ne Waffenkiste ^^)
5.ASUS/P/L könnte besser sein, recht hohe Ausfallrate)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2013)

1. Gigabyte dann Asrock und MSI. Bei den Boards spielt Asus keine Rolle


----------



## SubLeo (1. Februar 2013)

Yes, Gigabyte macht momentan einen sehr guten Job!


----------



## wobbes (1. Februar 2013)

Asrock im moment überragend würde ich mal sagen p/L top .....


----------



## Mr_Madoff (1. Februar 2013)

Derzeit AsRock, werde aber zu Haswell auf ein Intel Board wechseln.


----------



## butzler (3. Februar 2013)

Ich finde EVGA und MSI am coolsten. Warum hab ich dann eigentlich Asus und ASRock ??


----------



## DrWaikiki (3. Februar 2013)

Mr_Madoff schrieb:


> Derzeit AsRock, werde aber zu Haswell auf ein Intel Board wechseln.


 
O.o Intel-Brettchen wirds nicht mehr geben


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> O.o Intel-Brettchen wirds nicht mehr geben


 Afaik aber erst nach Haswell oder sogar erst nach 1150?


----------



## DrWaikiki (3. Februar 2013)

Haben die nicht jetzt schon die Entwicklung gestoppt?


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (4. Februar 2013)

Ich finde MSI auch gut. 
Habe selber das Z77a-g43 und betreibe einen 3570k auf 4,3 GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung. 
In der Akutellen Pcgh wird das G45 getestet und hat keinen Min uspunkt erhalten, außer, das es keine PCI slots hat, aber wozu gibt's das G43  
Und das ganze dann für 89€. Da gibts nix zu meckern!


----------



## ctech (4. Februar 2013)

AsRock hat derzeit beim P/L-Verhältnis die Nase vorn. Bin mit meinem Board auch voll zufrieden


----------



## infantri (4. Februar 2013)

Ganz klar asus ich kenne kein hersteller deren boards so lange und zuverlässig laufen. Der preis ist zwar nicht der beste,aber quallität hat nunmal seinen preis. 
Msi hat zu viele ausfälle das sieht man ja z.b an manchen seiten die msi garnicht mehr führen und das genah aus diesem grund^^ 
Gigabyte hat mir nur ärger gemacht und sieht auch nicht schön aus das blau.
Asrock war damals schecht hoch 10 mitlerweile würde ich diese marke für den kleinen geldbeutel empfehlen... Super optic und gute leistung fürs kleines geld.

Mfg


----------



## Fips80 (4. Februar 2013)

AsRock!


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Februar 2013)

Gigabyte! Besonders die Flagschiffe sind besonders geil, allein die Schalter zum Verstellen von Spannung und Multi auf dem Z77X UP7 sind wahnsinn


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. Februar 2013)

SubLeo schrieb:


> Yes, Gigabyte macht momentan einen sehr guten Job!



wenn ich das doch bloß von meinen sagen könnte ..http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-intel-chipsaetzen-cpu-speicher-und-co-2.html


----------

